

Ask HN: Amazon Tablet - where is the Dev Kit? - tea-anemone

Amazon does not seem to be eager to let people develop for their Kindle platform (I asked about the Kindle Dev Kit here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2968353). What do people think/know/project about developing for their imminent tablet? I saw no mention of SDK for it anywhere, no preview - very unlike Apple of Google Android, who are concerned with forming a loyal dev base by the time device is out.
======
achompas
I imagine that development for their upcoming tablet would occur via the
Amazon Appstore. Thus, you'd probably want to start here:

<https://developer.amazon.com/welcome.html>

